# My phone automatically set off an SOS call



## Bretrick (Jul 11, 2022)

My Telstra Zte EasyCall 5 T503 (non smart) phone started beeping loudly for no reason.
I knew not how to turn it off.
The turn off phone switch never worked.
I had to look up the user manual to learn how to turn it off.
I never set this function up, but it decided it would activate the SOS function, unprompted by me.
Has this happened to you?


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 11, 2022)

That is creepy. Who knows whats next. : )

I have an old flip phone that alerts me before doing anything.


----------



## Jules (Jul 11, 2022)

A few years ago, an old style phone dialled 911 (our emergency number).  The police called me back and he sounded really concerned that I was ok.  I must have bumped my purse.


----------



## Bretrick (Jul 11, 2022)

Jules said:


> A few years ago, an old style phone dialled 911 (our emergency number).  The police called me back and he sounded really concerned that I was ok.  I must have bumped my purse.


My phone was sitting there untouched when it started the emergency beeping.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 11, 2022)

Jules said:


> A few years ago, an old style phone dialled 911 (our emergency number).  The police called me back and he sounded really concerned that I was ok.  I must have bumped my purse.


When a landline disconnects during a 911 call in the past, the police would go to the address. How do they locate a person who makes a 911 call from a cell phone when there is a disconnect with no answer to a return call?  Do they?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 12, 2022)

My phone has an emergency beep that announces texts for missing children alerts, severe weather, evacuation orders,  etc...






It has only been activated a couple of times and is more of a public service than a problem for me.


----------



## Bretrick (Jul 12, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> My phone has an emergency beep that announces texts for missing children alerts, severe weather, evacuation orders,  etc...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sometimes get emergency messages from the police when an elderly citizen, usually with Alzheimer's/Dementia goes missing.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 12, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> My phone has an emergency beep that announces texts for missing children alerts, severe weather, evacuation orders,  etc...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've had that alarm on my phone too.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 12, 2022)

It was probably an amber alert. My flip phone did that to me one night. Scared the hell outta me.


----------



## Tish (Jul 12, 2022)

No mine hasn't ever done that.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 12, 2022)

I get all kinds of alerts on my phone.  Yesterday I got one in the middle of a phone call and ignored it.


----------



## s76l42 (Jul 13, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> My Telstra Zte EasyCall 5 T503 (non smart) phone started beeping loudly for no reason.
> I knew not how to turn it off.
> The turn off phone switch never worked.
> I had to look up the user manual to learn how to turn it off.
> ...


Look through your message and notification settings and see if emergency alerts is turned on. You should be able to disable it.


----------



## Bretrick (Jul 13, 2022)

s76l42 said:


> Look through your message and notification settings and see if emergency alerts is turned on. You should be able to disable it.


Yes, I read the manual and deactivated it. I just do not know why it was activated. It was not touched for several hours and decided to start beeping of it's own volition


----------



## s76l42 (Jul 13, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> Yes, I read the manual and deactivated it. I just do not know why it was activated. It was not touched for several hours and decided to start beeping of it's own volition


Sometimes after an update certain settings are changed back to default.


----------



## jujube (Jul 13, 2022)

My copier/fax machine at work called the police one day.  Officers showed up, ready for action.  Apparently, "someone" had called 9-1-1 five times.

We tracked the number down to the machine. To send a fax, you had to hit 9 to get an outside line and then 1 for long distance. Obviously someone had hit the 1 twice and the machine called 9-1-1 five times.

The funny thing is that we were getting a new machine the next day and I had told the old copier that I was going to push it down the stairs to the parking lot with great pleasure (it had been malfunctioning a lot).  THE @%!#* THING CALLED THE POLICE ON ME!  Inanimate object, my a$$......


----------



## Jules (Jul 13, 2022)

Patricia said:


> When a landline disconnects during a 911 call in the past, the police would go to the address. How do they locate a person who makes a 911 call from a cell phone when there is a disconnect with no answer to a return call?  Do they?


If a 911 call is disconnected, they call back.  I guess if no one answered they might attend.  I forget if they can trace you cell phone now.  



Lewkat said:


> I get all kinds of alerts on my phone.  Yesterday I got one in the middle of a phone call and ignored it.


Some places have so many alerts that it’s like ‘screaming wolf.’


----------

